# campsites near TDF route in Yorkshire



## charlieivan

Received an e-mail from Safeguard today and one of the links led me to THIS

Some of the prices do seem a bit steep, especially with little or no facilities and no EHU's. Good to see some are donating all income to charity!!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Charity or no, this sort of pricing is pure greed.
Maybe there is something to be said for a command economy.
Maybe some will learn just as they did for the Olympics...

Patrick


----------



## geordie01

£250.00 to park in a field with porta loos are they having a laugh
the greedy t***s


----------



## suedew

What a change from the 70 Euros for 4 nights at the Aragon GP.
Happily have camping from a non money grabbing host. 
Do need parking for a car within 20 miles of Haworth though.

sue


----------



## tubbytuba

Holme Moss is going to be one of the most sought after spots to view the race. Market forces and all that.... good luck to em. If people are daft enough to pay so be it. Fact is there are far more options to view the race without being 'ripped off' to that extent.
If I don't get selected as a Tour Maker I certainly would not choose Holme Moss to view, there are better opportunities for vantage points around the route without such huge crowds and the attendant problems that brings.

Have to say though that living within cycling range of the route I won't be using the van to watch. But hopefully I'll be trying my best to help make the Tour de Yorkshire successful  

Steve.


----------



## billym

The Holme Moss camping site that Safeguard have so helpfully linked to their e mail is tents only.


----------

